# I did it!!!



## EggieBaby (Jan 7, 2014)

I milked my first goat tonight! My ND doe kidded two days ago and was looking lopsided. Her twins are preferring her left teat and I decided to milk out the right so she didn't get plugged up. She is a FF and her teats of super tiny. But I managed to get 3/4 cup out of that side before the kicking started. 
My question is: will her orifices and teats get bigger? They are teeny weeny right now. Hoping that eventually it won't take so much work to empty her out. I do recognize that it was my first time and I probably will improve my skills as well


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The orifices will not get bigger but the teats will in time. Probably not the size you are hoping for though.


----------



## EggieBaby (Jan 7, 2014)

Darn. Her udder is sooo full but it feels like it will take a lifetime to empty her through those tiny holes. Well...we will see how it goes. Are the chance likely that her doeling will have the same problem?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hard to say. Depends on what she got from the buck.


----------



## craziegoatlady (Jul 23, 2015)

You'd be surprised how much you can get from those little teats! It will get easier the more you do it. Don't lose heart!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Congrats!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good you milked, congrats. 

Did you make sure her teat orifices aren't plugged, sometime the teats plug isn't all out of there.
How did her milk look? Any clumps, white pieces, blood? Anything off?

Some can have small orifice openings, but we have to make sure all is OK.


----------



## EggieBaby (Jan 7, 2014)

Her milk looked great. Nothing off at all. Is there a way to make sure a plug isn't there? Can you feel it? If there is a plug, how do you fix it?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Slide your thumb and index finger from the top of the teat, to the bottom of the teat all the way to the tip. Don't be rough, be easy, but put a little pressure to it.

Anything that is left in there, should come out if it is plugged, also at the end of the teat, "gently" scrape it, with your fingernail to see if the plug is all the way out of the tip. Then try to milk her and see if the flow is better. If by doing this it is still the same, that is just how she is. No you won't be able to feel it, unless it is mastitis and that will be possible to then feel it in there, but it sounds like she is OK there.


----------



## EggieBaby (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks! I will try that tonight!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How did it go?


----------



## EggieBaby (Jan 7, 2014)

No plugs. I think she just has small orifices. I'm going to start separating her from her babies next week and give milking in the morning a try. Hoping it all works out!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck.


----------

